# Preparing A Basic Disaster Kit



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2011)

Thought this was important... 


> The recent earthquake and tsunami, and the subsequent fears over nuclear radiation have prompted many to turn to the Web for advice on disaster preparedness. Online lookups for "disaster kits" and "how to make a disaster kit" have both more than tripled during the past week.
> In short, folks are wondering, what they should have in their kit? Opinions vary depending on what sort of disaster you happen to be preparing for. However, most experts, like the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) and the Red Cross, agree that the following items are essential.
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/health/preparing-a-disaster-kit-2467090/



When I lived in Utah 72 hour kits were the rage... stores exclusively devoted to selling them were in almost every county. These were designed to of course take care of you for the time frame ... they varied in size according to the number of people you wanted/needed to cover. 

The article has the basics... which are good.
I think these others are important too...

Gasoline... if possible to store safely a 5 gallon jerry can of gas fitting to your vehicle would be good. May not get you TOO far but far enough if you need to get out real quick and are already low on gas and the pumps are going to be sporting long lines... it also helps with gennys and other things. 

Water filtration systems (mainly used by backpackers) these are good for when water mains are shut down or broken. Even simple filters to clean out mud/debris are good and the water was going to be used for cooking (which will kill germs). A filter for drinking water is just as helpful... also spare filter cartridges in case the emergency goes on longer than expected. 

Suitable weapons (and ammo) for home defense... because others less prepared may want to take what's yours ... without your permission.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been thinking about this as well.
I am not to worried about weapons and ammo... thats more then covered.
adequate storage for gasoline, shelf life for gasoline....
adequate storage and shelf life for water....
a generic, but broad medical kit that has a long lasting shelf life and includes items that may be overlooked normally.
types of food and nutrition that is varied, storable for long periods, and fairly inexpensive and doesn't take alot of room?

I am not a fanatic, but If its feasible to take a small portion of my area in my house to store some low maintenance kits, I think its worthwhile..

any suggestions?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 23, 2011)

think basics:  toilet paper, feminine hygiene products, sterilization handwipes/purell bottles, duct tape, rope, string, flashlights and extra batteries


----------



## Blindside (Mar 23, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I have been thinking about this as well.
> I am not to worried about weapons and ammo... thats more then covered.
> adequate storage for gasoline, shelf life for gasoline....
> adequate storage and shelf life for water....
> ...


 
Storage for gasoline isn't too bad, generally the recommendation is about 6 months or so, I just cycle it through the vehicle as it starts getting to the end of its life span. You can extend that shelf life using stabilization products like Stabil or Pri-G, that extends gas life to one or two years depending on who you ask.  Quantity is based on need, do you have a generator?   

Similarly, water can be stored long term if disinfected well at the time of storage, you can disinfect it with a bleach solution easily when you go to store. I would recommend a (or more) large food grade water storage drum if you have the space. 

Food can be tough, some of my family has gone for the dehydrated/freeze dried food as a basis, several of us went for long term grains, beans, pasta, etc. Both are expensive though the freeze stuff is easier to make, the whole grain path is much cheaper but more labor intensive when crunch time comes. If you are just worried about 72 hours, the box o'MREs makes an easy solution. 

A med kit is good, my dad is a doctor and recommended a basic kit for each of the houses to have. PM me with contact information if interested, I should be able to dig that list up for my archives. Training to use the kit is equally important.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Medicine-Moun...vities/dp/0898863317/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I think this or something like this should be in your first air kit. I have some survivalist friends and this book was discussed as one of the better ones. I passed it along to my climbing friends and they all loved it. 

Best wishes


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 23, 2011)

Called a bug-out bag, and there has been a lot of discussion about it on MT in other threads.

However, I usually end up calling BS.

Mainly because there is a problem, a disconnect.  People talk about or actually put together a bug-out bag, but it's worse than useless to them.

Rant mode on - and by 'you' I mean the generic 'you'.  Nothing personal at any one person...

Why?  Because they have done no other preparation.  If all you do is stockpile some water, some canned food, some surplus MRE's and a Geiger counter and some first-aid supplies, you're just going to be more broke when you're dead.

Do you know how to clear your house, room by room?  Do you know all your egress points, in the dark, in summer or winter, and have practiced them?  If you can't get out of your house, you are so hosed from the get-go.  You'll die on the floor of your house with the bug-out bag at your feet.

Do you have cache sites?  Do you have rally points?  Do you know the back roads and choke points for traffic?  Can you make your way to several of your rally points overland without a vehicle?  Have you practiced it?  Do you have barter goods?  Do you have access to fuel and mechanical repair parts?  Can you live off the grid for a short, medium, or long period of time, can you be self-sufficient?

Every car should have some basic things in it, like a space blanket, water, a power bar, and old cell phone (even old cell phones can dial 911 by law in the USA, they just need power, not even a cell phone contract) and so on.  That's great for minor emergencies.

But when TEOTWAWKI comes, you are either prepared and might survive, or you are not prepared and probably won't survive.  A bug-out bag is a great profit for the people who sell them; but if you haven't got the first clue what to do with it, can't escape your house when it's on fire or being flooded, don't know how to GTFOOD, don't know how to meet up again with your family members who won't be conveniently located at home when the penny drops, then you may as well eat the power bar, turn on the emergency radio, and sit back to watch the twin suns in the sunset. Game over, man.

End of rant!

Sorry to get crazy about it.  I just wonder how many people are truly prepared for emergencies.  A flashlight and a bottle of spring water ain't it.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 24, 2011)

Not everything is preparing for the The End of The World As We Know It, Japan's earthquake isn't TEOTWAWKI neither was Hurricane Katrina.  In both cases those who were somewhat prepared for those situations are going to be better off than those who don't.  If a 72 hours of preps is your solution to a large scale nuclear war, then yeah, I agree its a waste of money.  But if that is all you have and the power goes out for five days because of a major ice storm, then you will be better off, which is the entire point.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 24, 2011)

Blindside said:


> Not everything is preparing for the The End of The World As We Know It, Japan's earthquake isn't TEOTWAWKI neither was Hurricane Katrina.  In both cases those who were somewhat prepared for those situations are going to be better off than those who don't.  If a 72 hours of preps is your solution to a large scale nuclear war, then yeah, I agree its a waste of money.  But if that is all you have and the power goes out for five days because of a major ice storm, then you will be better off, which is the entire point.



Yeah, that's reasonable.  However, I know of too many people who are rather satisfied with their store-bought 'emergency kit' and don't even know what's in it, let alone how to use it.  Anybody who thinks they are going to sit down and read the book while someone is bleeding or not breathing is fooling themselves.

But I suspect that's the point of a lot of the sales of these things; they make people feel better without actually requiring them to do anything.

Yes, if the disaster is minor, you might find some use for your bottled water and MRE's you keep in the basement next to the folding chairs.  If it escalates, you might be hosed.  And if you don't care, then that's cool.  But if you think you're covered and you're not, well, that will be a bummer.

IMHO, too many people die in things like house fires because they don't even know how to get out of their own houses in the dark if the doors are blocked.  This is easy stuff, stuff anyone can do, but virtually no one does.  They assume they'll figure it out when they need to know it.  Nope.  Too many bodies found dead of smoke inhalation on the floors of their house in front of an impassable doorway tell the tale; they didn't even know how to break a window and climb out or could not think of it in their panic.  They didn't even know to get low to avoid the smoke.

We used to teach this stuff in public schools, even.  Anybody remember Civil Defense class?  It wasn't just how to avoid radiation from the Russkis, it was how to do simple stuff, and in my day, we got once-a-year training from the Red Cross on how to do CPR and apply bandages and so on.  When I learned how to do a tourniquet in the Marines, it was the only new thing I'd seen in years.  Now nobody learns this stuff.  How do these modern-day pansies expect to survive anything?  Ooh, a bug out bag in the closet.  Yeah, right.

How many here can orient themselves with a lensatic compass or a topo map?  How many here can field dress game, cook it, or even fish with a cane pole and a hooked line?  How many even know how to get worms out of the ground with a battery and some wire?

I call it self-defense, just like learning MA.  Drop some of these guys in the woods with a pocketknife, and they'd just wander around until they fell off a cliff or something.  Having a black belt should include being able to make a fire without a Bic lighter.  Self-defense means all kinds of things.

Ha!  I'm ranting again!  Sorry!  Seriously, guys, disregard, I mean nothing personal.  But although I am not a 'Survivalist' and I don't believe TEOTWAWKI is around the next corner, enough people burn in their homes and get washed away in floods and get lost in the woods when their car breaks down that it drives me nuts;  people train with martial arts, they train with firearms, they exercise, all in the name of survival, good health, and self-defense; and they can't find their own way out of their own house in the dark if it's on fire.  Get real.  Either learn or accept you're a victim with a big old V on your forehead.  Buy a bodybag for yourselves, that's what you really need.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 24, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, that's reasonable.  However, I know of too many people who are rather satisfied with their store-bought 'emergency kit' and don't even know what's in it, let alone how to use it.  Anybody who thinks they are going to sit down and read the book while someone is bleeding or not breathing is fooling themselves.
> 
> But I suspect that's the point of a lot of the sales of these things; they make people feel better without actually requiring them to do anything.
> 
> ...


Bill I agree that by and large the Bug out Kits, 72 hour kits are probably for most people just a comfort-blanket. Something else to throw into the car if a call for evacuation of a city comes in. Or something to have when their normal food supply runs out. 
That a majority of people probably do not have basic wilderness survival skills and will be counted among the casualties just like we're seeing in Japan at the moment a week and half later ... especially since aid is being tied up in red-tape. Katrina was a fair glimpse as well. A lot of people that live in the major cities (NY, LA, Chicago, et al) aren't probably going to last long. It's what I call the power of natural selection. 
There is a movie called "The Road" starring Viggo Mortensen. Kind of a "the months after" film of a nuclear holocaust. Depressing film but worth seeing for the implications. It's based on a novel by Cormac McCarthy. 

For myself... am I a black belt in survivalism... more close to a 2 or 3rd brown. I can at least start a fire without matches and a lighter and build a rudimentary (dry) shelter and maybe trap some food. But to field dress a deer no... more-n-likely will just butcher it and peel the skin off. 

Problem with all this is not knowing WHEN the (skills) will be needed. Stockpiling and all that is good... if you've an idea that 4-5 years from now something really bad is going to happen... otherwise it's a waste of money for a lot of folks. 
And like you say Bill... having all that stuff ain't going to do you no good if the penny drops while you're away from home. 

Still it's nice to have when you are.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2011)

FEMA - Prepare for a Disaster


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 24, 2011)

Someday, I'd like to do a seminar for disaster preparedness for martial artists.  We practice our blocks and kicks, some of practice at the range with firearms, but most of us don't know how to make clean water if the stove isn't working to boil it.  That's self-defense too.

I'm not an expert either.  But I can tick off likely disasters and practice dealing with them, things that could happen but are not TEOTWAWKI.

I know, for example, where the highest point in my area is; if we had flooding, I'd know a) where it would come from and b) where to escape to to reach the highest ground.  Little things are important.  I have a topo map of the region, and I have verified my orienteering skills right here in this neighborhood; I can find my way around on foot if for some reason I could not or should not drive.

I can get gasoline out of an underground tank at a gas station if there is no power.  Not only 'know how' but 'can do it'.  When there is no electricity, most gas stations have no generator; there will be gasoline in the underground tanks, but none to sell at any price.

I can cook food with sunlight, or start a fire without matches (many people can, of course, it's not that unusual for Michiganders).  I would not bother with a deer most likely (can't store that much meat), but rabbits, squirrels, and other small game are no problem to pick off with a .22 and will provide a full meal for several people.  I learned at an early age how to dress and cook them.

I can make clean, drinkable water with a few simple tools, with or without heat, using third-party tools (filtration) and with things I can build myself (bio sand filtration).

I can sew.  That means I should be able to sew wounds shut if I have to, and I can repair my clothes if required.

I can fix basic things on cars, and I (used to have, will be obtaining again soon) a car without a computer in it.  No CPU to be disabled by EMP.

There are lots of things I still need to learn, and lots of things I sure could do better, but I view it as a process, not a destination.  It's all part of 'self-defense' when you think about it.  Sure, I feel somewhat confident that I could defend myself against an unarmed attacker.  But could I get my family out of my burning house?  Could I find the nearest high ground in a flood?  Do I have a plan for where we can find each other if we get separated by weather or other disasters?  Some of this stuff is really simple - probably a few people might want to consider it before they start to stock up the bug out bag.  I can probably find a few Snicker's bars if I need them; but if I can't sew up a wound that won't stop bleeding, I may have some problems.  If I can't make clean water, I'm definitely going to have some problems for any disaster lasting more than a week.

There is much to learn, but some simple things can be done easily and probably cover 80% of the disasters most likely to befall the average person.  Fire, flooding, wind damage, extended power outages, that kind of thing.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 24, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, that's reasonable. However, I know of too many people who are rather satisfied with their *Commercial Martial Arts Skills *and don't even know what's in it, let alone how to use it. Anybody who thinks they are going to sit down and read the book while someone is bleeding or not breathing is fooling themselves.
> 
> But I suspect that's the point of a lot of the sales of these things; they make people feel better without actually requiring them to do anything.
> 
> Yes, if the disaster is minor, you might find some use for your *Commercial Martial Arts Skills*. If it escalates, you might be hosed. And if you don't care, then that's cool. But if you think you're covered and you're not, well, that will be a bummer.


 
I knew your comments sounds familiar to things I say all the time...
I substituted a few words and yep, it sure sounds familiar.....
lol..btw this is not directed at YOU... just a general you to the majority out there..


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 24, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> FEMA - Prepare for a Disaster



That's excellent.

Also consider this:

https://www.citizencorps.gov/index.shtm


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 24, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> FEMA - Prepare for a Disaster



Ironically from FEMA... :lol: is this for when they DON'T respond in time?? :lol2:


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 30, 2011)

As a member of EMS, Search and Rescue, Disaster Response Member, and Former Firefighter, let me just say this!!

Give me my blankie, a bottle (preferably whisky), and a flashlight and stick me in a flying aircraft!


----------

